# Rondo / Agile Guitar Forum



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't know this existed!  
Agile Guitar Forums - Powered by XMB

For discussion on all things Agile, SX, Douglas & Brice? Anyone been there?


----------



## TimSE (Jul 15, 2008)

im not a member but i go on there a whole lot


----------



## Apophis (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for info, I have to check


----------



## Christopher (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, some really friendly people over there. I post from time to time.


----------



## darren (Jul 15, 2008)

I had no idea! Cool.

I just had a quick skim, and it seems that they're envious of us and our ability to get it together enough to get a couple of user-designed models into production, and they've been trying to get an "AGF custom" together for what seems like a couple of years.


----------



## rx (Jul 15, 2008)

used to post there


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 15, 2008)

I am on there - kinda ok forum but nothing compares to this place.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jul 15, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I didn't know this existed!
> Agile Guitar Forums - Powered by XMB
> 
> For discussion on all things Agile, SX, Douglas & Brice? Anyone been there?




damn, i'm suprised you didn't know about it. i think i've mentioned it in just about every post i've made here 

i've been preaching the wonders of ss.org to those guys on the agf for months now. i'm always saying how u guys got ur shit together over here and how you helped design the septor and intrepid models. we've been trying to get an agfonline model designed for a few months now, just way too many different tastes/styles for us to settle on one design though


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 15, 2008)

Neat!



darren said:


> I had no idea! Cool.
> 
> I just had a quick skim, and it seems that they're envious of us and our ability to get it together enough to get a couple of user-designed models into production, and they've been trying to get an "AGF custom" together for what seems like a couple of years.



Forumowned.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 15, 2008)

I love how we are able to consensus-ize and the official Agile forums can't.

That said, we're a large and unified enough contingent that we can generally figure out good projects and specs to work with... thus the Septor and Intrepid.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been there before but I'm not a member.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 15, 2008)

they all seem nice when you talk about guitar's you like, but it seems like when ever you mention something different (like the tele 7) they band together as seemingly uninformed morons and attack you with (not-so-) whitty remarks and "why seven string" comment.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 15, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> they all seem nice when you talk about guitar's you like, but it seems like when ever you mention something different (like the tele 7) they band together as seemingly uninformed morons and attack you with (not-so-) whitty remarks and "why seven string" comment.



I don't know, I read that thread and most of them seemed positive, there was 2-3 guys who had problem understanding the concept but compared to harmony central that's much. 

One of the posts really warmed my heart;

_"I don't know how to play 7 strings, but if they made a tele, I'd buy them and learn" 
_


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 16, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I don't know, I read that thread and most of them seemed positive, there was 2-3 guys who had problem understanding the concept but compared to harmony central that's much.
> 
> One of the posts really warmed my heart;
> 
> ...



You're right, it wasn't that bad, I read more of the thread... I kind of jumped the gun


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 4, 2008)

Man ild kill for a agile interceptor pro 25 i tryed to order one from rondo sevral times but my card kept getting refused =S and i honestly have no idea why!!!


----------



## Nazca (Aug 4, 2008)

TwitTheShred said:


> Man ild kill for a agile interceptor pro 25 i tryed to order one from rondo sevral times but my card kept getting refused =S and i honestly have no idea why!!!



Try Paypal.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 5, 2008)

TwitTheShred said:


> Man ild kill for a agile interceptor pro 25 i tryed to order one from rondo sevral times but my card kept getting refused =S and i honestly have no idea why!!!



It's the gods' way of intervening. The last time this happened to me, I got a guitar that I would have paid $400 for a couple of weeks later for $175.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 6, 2008)

Pretty cool forum.


----------

